# Gelo Hand Soaps



## Dawn (Apr 26, 2020)

Introducing an innovative, sustainable and *completely new system created to elevate the act of hand washing.* *Gelo Hand Soaps* are powered by highly concentrated soap pods packed with a *super-dose* of gentle cleansers and *plant-based* ingredients that, when combined with water, transform the otherwise tedious activity into a moment of sheer delight. Simply drop two *Gelo Hand Soap Refill Pods* into the ultra-eco dispenser, fill with water and shake to instantly activate the clean formula.

The *pure, concentrated* formula is housed in a food-grade, water-soluble film that is 100% biodegradable and, as with all Gelo products, won’t disrupt the recycling stream or contribute to micro plastic pollution.

Designed to be sustainable from end-to-end, the introduction of the of the Gelo Refill Pod system is *estimated to prevent 1 million single use plastic bottles from ending up in landfills by the end of 2020.*


​The *Gelo Foaming Hand Soap Bottle *(10 fl.oz.) $3.29 and *Gelo Foaming Hand Soap Refill* (40 fl oz. | 4 Bottle Refill) $5.29 are available on 4/20 on geloproducts.com and on 4/26 at select Meijer stores


----------



## Dawn (Nov 12, 2020)

Washing your hands has never been better with this all natural, eco-friendly hand soap. Gelo smells super fresh and is easy to use for the whole family. Put two pods in the hand soap bottle, fill with water, and, in seconds, you will experience a deep, nourishing clean. The Gelo Hand Soap Starter Kit includes a reusable, foaming dispenser and super-concentrated soap pods, formulated with plant-based ingredients, that makes FOUR bottles of hand soap. Saving time, money, and the planet!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 19, 2021)

The sustainable hand wash of your dreams! Simply, drop two super-concentrated soap pods in your eco-friendly hand soap bottle, fill with water, and, in seconds, you will experience a deep, nourishing clean. The hand soap starter kit comes in four fantastic scents and enough pods to make FOUR bottles of hand soap. Saving your time, money and the planet!


----------

